# R/T & bluetooth just stopped; help!



## LasVegasPhil (Jun 17, 2006)

All of a sudden, the R/T button won't respond- it doesn't connect with my Treo 650 phone. The voice command button isn't responding either... Any idea what this means? I have an appointment Tuesday to have BMW check it out my '06 Z4...

Thanks,lasvegasphil


----------



## x3man (Sep 26, 2004)

I haven't tried this but I read some posts on it:

Remove the battery, wait 30 seconds and reinstall and then see if it starts working again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2007)

x3man said:


> I haven't tried this but I read some posts on it:
> 
> Remove the battery, wait 30 seconds and reinstall and then see if it starts working again.


Yes, this is something worth trying. Unhook the battery for 30 min or so, let all of the power drain from the car. This well reset everything and let you start over. Somehow the system might have just lost its connection with your phone. Once you do this hook it all back up and plug it in. Then re-initialize your phone to the Bluetooth system like you did when you first installed it. Sometimes the system just confuses itself :thumbup:


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

LasVegasPhil said:


> All of a sudden, the R/T button won't respond- it doesn't connect with my Treo 650 phone. The voice command button isn't responding either... Any idea what this means? I have an appointment Tuesday to have BMW check it out my '06 Z4...
> 
> Thanks,lasvegasphil


Do you have a followup on what the cause of the issue was?


----------



## LasVegasPhil (Jun 17, 2006)

*thanks- battery reset worked...*

I took it into the dealership; they couldn't see what it was, so we set an appointment.
That night, the battery drained. When i jumped it, everything worked fine. Been working fine ever since!

Thanks for the advice. I hadn't checked this for w while so didn't know an update was requested... Sorry.

Thanks,
lasvegasphil


----------



## holoduke (Nov 6, 2006)

I have about 2 months to lease end, and my Z4's R/T button stopped working all of the sudden. The button will not respond. I'm also wondering if I need to have it fixed at the dealer before returning at the lease end or will I be billed for the fix.
I have not tried unhooking the battery by the way.


----------

